# Ford 1310 - Front Axle oil leaking - SOS



## Alex_C (Apr 17, 2017)

Before I even start, let me warn you: I am an absolute beginner with tractors. Now I live in Canada outback in the forest. My tractor is my only hope to survive the next winter! Last winter I used my tractor a lot and it was fine all the way. Just recently I notice that oil is leaking from front axle close to left wheel. Pls, see the picture below. Red arrow points the place where oil is leaking now. 










My neighbor is a trucker, he told me that the seal must be broken. I contacted the repair shop in town and they told me to bring the particular assembly and they will replace the seal. I have a repair manual and I followed its instructions. I easily removed the left wheel, tie rod and drained the oil. In accordance to the Repair Manual the next step is to remove Part #1 from Part #2 (see the picture below). I was not sure that I understand this step correctly! How to take the part #1 out? I unscrewed all bolts but the part #1 didn't budge. Maybe it was held from the inside?








I took the above picture to the repair shop and they told me: *Just use the chisel!* Simplicity is the key to success.

I took the chisel and ... see the picture below:










But I got another problem with the next step. Please, see the picture below.








What should I do next? I want to take off the assembly #2. Should I unscrew bolt #1?

If to follow the repair manual I stumbled on step 5. What is four king-pin cover? where are the retaining bolts? They don't specify such small details. 











At the end I managed to remove the whole assembly. See the picture below. First I unscrewed four bolts including the big bolt #1 and then using chisel I removed the four king-pin cover and arm assembly#2. It was not easy since there are two pins at the foundation. I had to use two chisels to pry the assembly from both sides. 

Then I unscrewed four bolts and using chisel I removed the assembly #3. There is one more pin there! 









At the end I got the following picture (see below):









Tomorrow I will take all this metal to a repair shop to change seals.

THE END



Thank you,
Alex


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The king pin cover is the small plate with four bolts at the bottom of the housing to which your photo with the #2 arrow points.

You did an excellent job with the photos, makes it a snap to respond.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Good post I have same issue with my 1710 4wd, I"am kinda scared to dig into mine also, I'm checking frt diff fluid every use to be safe, just printed part's pic and page, wanting to be sure I get all that's needed so I can put right back together, please keep posting progress and any pic's where it got tricky, thank's and good luck.....


----------



## Alex_C (Apr 17, 2017)

Thank you, RC Wells! Today I will continue my struggle!

BigDog1956, I edited my top post to include another small problem which I already solved. Models 1710 and 1310 are very similar to each other.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Alex_C said:


> Thank you, RC Wells! Today I will continue my struggle!
> 
> BigDog1956, I edited my top post to include another small problem which I already solved. Models 1710 and 1310 are very similar to each other.


 Alex C, did you order part's yet? look's like a couple gasket's with o-ring's and seal's, they are pricey at Alma tractor website, and yes your 1310 look's about same as my 1710, Thank's for such a good post....


----------



## Alex_C (Apr 17, 2017)

BigDog1956, I finished my job! Please, see the updated "report".

No, I don't buy any parts. I plan to take all removed stuff to the repair shop. Let them have fun!


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Alex_C said:


> BigDog1956, I finished my job! Please, see the updated "report".
> 
> No, I don't buy any parts. I plan to take all removed stuff to the repair shop. Let them have fun!


Alex, thank's it's really helpful with pic's, but I just wonder why you didn't order seal's-gasket's?-o-ring's and put back together??? did it seem tough to do???


----------



## Alex_C (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi BigDog1956, 

I made a commitment to a local repair shop/dealership. I don't want to spoil the relationship with them. It's not good in small place like ours.

Next time I'll do everything by myself. It's definitely doable. I just didn't know that in the beginning. Good luck with your Ford 1710. Please, let us know about your experience with the same problem. If you need my help, pls, let me know.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Alex_C said:


> Hi BigDog1956,
> 
> I made a commitment to a local repair shop/dealership. I don't want to spoil the relationship with them. It's not good in small place like ours.
> 
> ...


 Alex totally understandable, don't know when I'll get at mine but would like to sooner than later, as I said I check my diff level every use (add very little).
Sure wish you lived closer-Ha, just don't happen to know anyone around me to kinda help each other out. Thank's for great post and update's......


----------



## columrick (Jun 6, 2019)

Nevermind. Found the issue.


----------

